
Unconfirmed Reports Garmin Hit by Ransomware - crmrc114
https://www.reddit.com/r/kansascity/comments/hwg8vt/garmin_hacked/
======
crmrc114
Took a snapshot of the page on archive in the event the poster deletes the
post, since it sounds like its a leak from internal IT. The scope of this
attack could be corp IT vs production systems. I would hope that the
authentication domain is not shared between their corp desktops/laptops and
their production web environments.

[https://archive.vn/3zWoE](https://archive.vn/3zWoE)

Related HN Post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23926289](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23926289)

------
crmrc114
Looks like it was confirmed here earlier I just missed the feed
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23926289](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23926289)

------
brutebee
We'll head over to REvil Sodinokibi Ransomware website then, You'll see for
yourself guys!

